# Sewer Hoses



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I was at camping world the other day and was checking out the sewer isle. I'm still using the original stinky slinky and red valterra attachments I got with the camper. All the others claim they are better.....faster.....easier. What are you guys using and how well is it working? -----Mike


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Rhino hose for me.







I'm rough on it and have never sprung a leak!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

I second Ridgway-Rangers suggestion. I use the same type with no problems at this point. Seems to be very rugged with solid connections at both ends.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Finally switched to the Rhino hose and could not be happier. It is much better than the standard ones I have used for several years. I like being able to "snap" it to the length needed and it stays there.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We are using the dominator sewer hose - made by Valtera - its heavier than the red one, but, I am having a few problems with the connection at the TT end - one of the latches on the connector somehow got bent?


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Rhino here, very nice product.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Rino for us too. I had every sales person chat with me about sewer hoses at the big Quartzite RV show and the final decision was when passer-bys would stop and listen and then say that they had tried them all and the Rino was their choice. The only other option I liked was the hard PVC pipes with the sliding feature, but they are hard to store and very expensive. They would be nice for a permanent set-up, but then you could just cut and glue to fit for a lot less.


----------

